# Dentist - Qualifying Examination



## dhatrader (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking to undertake the qualifying examination for the Singapore Dental Council early next year. I am foreign qualified dentist from Finland, and therefore need to a degree of similar standing plus offer letter. I hope i will be able to meet both to sit the exam.

However, my question here is in regards to people who have sat the qualifying exam under the new process, which was introduced Mid-2014. I wanted to inquire if anyone has actually sat the exam at all? - the council informed me that close to 10 people sat the exam in Feb-2015, but i have no clarity if anyone passed.

My impression from talking to people is that the exam process here is not really set-up to encourage people to pass the exam. It would really be good to understand what people thought of the exam in Feb-2015 or anyone has ever passed it?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

dhatrader said:


> My impression from talking to people is that the exam process here is not really set-up to encourage people to pass the exam. It would really be good to understand what people thought of the exam in Feb-2015 or anyone has ever passed it?


I don't know about the ease or difficulty of the exams, but it's a fact that SDC and SMC don't like to see a flood of foreign medical grads into Singapore


----------



## dhatrader (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Simonsays. My view is that same having spoken to various people regarding the whole process. 

It really would be good to hear from anyone who sat the exam or actually passed it!!


----------

